# Pics of my '97 Maxima



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

http://www.evolution-autodesign.com/projects/maxima.htm

It's about to be redone almost totally. We're redoing all the bodywork, fiberglassing the stereo, doing fiberglass in the interior, and chroming out more of the engine. Plus hopefully I'll be upping the boost some more and getting a few more go fast parts over the winter.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Lookin' nice! Good work. I really like how the exhaust tip is kinda molded into the rear bumper. And of course, love the supercharger!!!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat Maxima bro... love the exterior color.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks, it's a Lexus blue. Spectra Mica Blue or something like that. 



importcartuner said:


> *Phat Maxima bro... love the exterior color. *


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice.
You've done a very good job with the Max.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

damn, that looks sweet.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY Clean I likes wut you've done and your future mods would have been my suggestions :thumbup: 

Nice color choce too....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Now that's what I call Maxed out!! By the way, can I have one of your sponsors j/k!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Everybody's Levoc shifter seems shorter than mine....did you do any modification to it?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Hello Jeff welcome to the forums here!




another cool Maxima.....


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

No, just bolted it in. It's actually taller than the stock shifter was, maybe the angle makes it look lower. I'm actually planning to cut it a little bit, maybe an inch or so.



andre said:


> *Everybody's Levoc shifter seems shorter than mine....did you do any modification to it? *


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Me too...i'm gonna cut mine about 3 inches...if possible....in the spring time.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Hey Evo --- how much was the Vortech SC, and did you put it in yourself? I'm considering a Maxima (your body style) for a next car, and if so may go SC. I know Stillen also has a kit. Why did you go Vortech and not Stillen? Curious, PM me if you wish. Thx.

Almost forgot... the car looks good!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Well, the kit is a Stillen. That's the only kit made for the Maxima, they use a Vortech unit. I just don't mention Stillen because I can't stand them. Every time I've ordered, they've been rude and unhelpful, so I just call it a Vortech blower so I don't have to mention them.

I got a good deal on it from someone slightly used. New, I think Avalong Racing or Southwest Autoworks has it for the cheapest.

I didn't do the original install, but later on I blew a belt and a friend and I pulled the blower and reinstalled it, so now I know how to do it. There are half a dozen writeups on how to do the install yourself, it's actually not that hard. If you read the writeups. The instructions Stillen sends suck, so don't use those. 



sentra94xe said:


> *Hey Evo --- how much was the Vortech SC, and did you put it in yourself? I'm considering a Maxima (your body style) for a next car, and if so may go SC. I know Stillen also has a kit. Why did you go Vortech and not Stillen? Curious, PM me if you wish. Thx. *


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

HAHA, I hear ya on the Stillen stuff. I like to refer to them as $tealin'.  I've read that doing a self-install on the SC is not that bad (as you mentioned). Thx for the quick info.

Also, glad to see you are a moderator. Welcome!


----------

